# Pains & Twinges after BFP



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

We got our firsat BFP on Thursday 28th Sept and we have had it confirmed with a blood test with HCG levels of 282 on d15pt.  I am finding that I having various pains, niggles and twinges and also sometimes when I wee, these feelings arenot constant.  These pains/niggles/twinges are not like period pains and they do not necessarily hurt, although I know they are there..... is this normal and just my body adapting and changing ?

Our first/6 weeks scan is on the 12th Oct.

Thanks.

City Chic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's fairly common to have these sorts of pains when you first become pregnant.  If you have any bleeding, or extremely sharp, long lasting pains, ring your gp.

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

